# New here, can anybody help me?



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi
I'm knew on here and I was just wondering if anyone can help me?
I have gone for a few tests and been told i have PCOS.  I haven't got my hospital appointment till May so not sure what sort of treatment they will start me on.  Has anyone got any ideas? It seems ages to wait and can't help wondering.
Would just like to send everybody some babydust and say goodluck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Have they tried u on clomid? Had a friend who had same issue, pregnant second month on clomid.
Good luck


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Evon
I haven't started anything yet, I'm going to see my doctor in May to discuss my results.  Because i have a daughter I'm unsure what I'm entitled to.
Congratulations to you and your family   x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Sweetcheeks, I think that most PCTs offer Clomid even if you have other children.  Much luck for May.  I hope you get the treatment and BFP you want.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Bubblicious 
Thanks very much for letting me know.  Fingers crossed that they give me clomid in May.  I see that your taking clomid too, did you have to have scans during the first month of taking clomid?
Hope your IUI works for you this month x


----------

